# Dwight Howard



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

What's up with him? He's scored in single digits in 3 of his last 4 games and this is an all-star who was considered an MVP candidate last season.

Is it the way teams are playing him? Teammates not getting him the ball? Cold shooting? In those 3 games he averaged only 8 shot attempts and only converted roughly 30% of those shots.


----------

